
CompuServe forums to shut down December 15 - rmason
https://www.fastcompany.com/40495831/compuserves-forums-which-still-exist-are-finally-shutting-down
======
rmason
For those on HN not old enough to remember before the Internet was widely
available - the hub of the online universe was the CompuServe forums.

I was an avid user of BBS's but there usually weren't large enough numbers to
have a real community like there was on CompuServe. Long before AOL existed
these forums were a thing.

------
smhenderson
This made HN recently but it's related so here:

[http://www.filfre.net/2017/10/a-net-before-the-web-
part-1-th...](http://www.filfre.net/2017/10/a-net-before-the-web-part-1-the-
establishment-man-and-the-magnificent-rogue/)

It's a great blog in general but I found this article particularly
fascinating. There are three parts as of now, the above is part one.

Sad to see the once mighty CompuServe finally disappear.

------
fractallyte
I wonder what's going to happen to my CompuServe email address - I still use
it!

------
e1ven
Is this something that Archive Team (or similar) is working on?

~~~
rmason
If not, they should be. I remember many failed experiments delivering news and
the first ecommerce on a wide scale anywhere.

